# Visa Run This Week



## Tomwills (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I will be doing a visa Run from Abu Dhabi this week heading down to Al Ain walking across and then driving back to Abu Dhabi, if anyone fancy joining me let me know, just put a little towards fuel.

Tom


----------

